# REHOME: Preston Lancashire. UK - RESOLVED



## babymaker64 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi. For those of you who don't know, my son found a pregnant rabbit that a woman threw out as she no longer wanted her. (she threw Mum and Dad out) We now have Mum and Dad and 7 lovely babies that were born on 10th June. I need help. I have found 3 homes but I need another 4. The babies are very tame as they have been handled from day 1. They really are sweet little things. Dad is a lionhead and Mum is a lionhead mix. I live in Preston Lancashire. UK If anyone can help me out I would be very greatful. Thanks


This is Mum







This is Dad






This is one of the babies


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, your babies are sooo precious and beautiful. 

My kids have felll in love with all the pics I wish I could give one a home but it's not practical since Milly has fur issues etc.

I hope you find good homes for all of them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow what a great thing you did taking in the 2 that were left to fend for themselves. 

The pictures are great, if that is your son he is one cute little guy and you can really see how much he cares for the babies and just how gentle he is when holding them. It's so nice to see a young childwhentaught properlyhow to handle and love such a small little animal and I'm sure getlove returned by that little animal. GREAT JOB.

I only wish I lived where you are as I would take one in a flash.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

there so cuteHow old are they now?


----------



## babymaker64 (Jun 29, 2007)

They will be 3 weeks on Sunday. They are soooo sweet. Although I love them to bits I can't wait to get my downstairs toilet back which is now a Mother and baby unit. lol


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

what age are you selling them @?


----------



## babymaker64 (Jun 29, 2007)

I will be letting them go at 8 weeks. I am not asking anything for them except a good home.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

cool, aw id really love to take one, but I only got bracon a few months ago and i duno if my parents would let me have another so soon


----------



## Flashy (Jun 29, 2007)

Aw, bad timing. Maybe three months ago, or in 6-7 months time I might have been able to take one or two  Sorry I can't help you out.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 29, 2007)

What adorable babies! I only wish I could cross the Atlantic and bring them here to help my other bunnies terrorize the cats.

Thanks for rescuing the sweet things. We'll all be sending positive thoughts your way that everyone gets a loving, forever home!

:brownbunny


----------



## Hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

If I was still living in the UK, I'd take a few off your paws!  As it is, let me see if I know anyone who might want one... most people I know are in the NE/NW.


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 3, 2007)

Only 2 more forever homes to find.


----------



## browneyedgal (Jul 3, 2007)

If I had not adopted the new bunny last week, I would consider it. However, I believe that there are kind souls near to where you live who will take the bunny and provide it with a loving home.

Good luck. Have you tried advertising it in the local pet shop?

Browneyedgal


----------



## War_Tepes (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in love!

I'm looking for a bunny but i have to wait until we move to get one which sucks now that i've seen these!

We aren't going to be moving for upto a year!

I shall work on my parents.

If i can take on i will more than gladly give it a loving home forever.



War


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thankyou War-tepes. I still have 2 left. I'm hoping that I find homes soon. I don't want to get tooooo attached and end up keeping them lol. My son is already begging me to keep one but i've gone from having no rabbits to having 10 including the babies in the space of a couple of months lol. I've told him that if he rescues anymore animals to make sure they arn't pregnant. :biggrin2: I'm just gonna settle for Mom Dad and the continental giant that I have for a house rabbit. It just gets too expensive. I need to get Mum fixed as soon as poss. I'm not sure how long I have to wait after her having the babies. One things for sure, as cute as they are there will be no more babies for me. They are hard work. I do a rabbit round as soon as I wake up, which takes about 1 hour to clean and feed everyone. Then I do it all again at dinner time then again at tea time and then last time before I go to bed. Not forgetting all the time I need to spend playing with each one. Heres an updated photo on the little ones.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 7, 2007)

They are precious! Thanks for all the hard work you are doing to care for them and find them homes. Mama bunny is so lucky you came into her life.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 7, 2007)

babymaker64:mail2:


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the Mom, Dad, and babies are all adorable!! I can't even imagine how someone could throw those two out. Aargh. Bless you for rescueing them and raising the babies until they can be adopted!


----------



## AshJ (Jul 13, 2007)

I would love one, but I have no idea how my 5 yr old Rocky would get on with a youngster =[


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

Is it still two left?


----------



## babymaker64 (Aug 4, 2007)

Only 1 left now. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

Not bad.:biggrin2:


----------

